# mit einem link 2 sachen öffnen



## UnrealSoldier (7. April 2003)

hallo! 

Wie kann ich mit einem Link zu 2 Sachen gleichzeitig verlinken?

grüße und danke im voraus.

Unreal S.


----------



## Fabian H (7. April 2003)

Mit javaScript: (hatten wir schon sehr oft!!)

```
function navigate() {
  window.location = "test4.html";
  window.open('test1.html', 'test1');
}

...

<a href="" onClick="navigate(); return false;">Klick</a>
```


----------



## UnrealSoldier (8. April 2003)

danke!!




> Mit java script: (hatten wir schon sehr oft!!)



sorry hab ich nicht bemerkt.


----------



## chinni (12. Mai 2004)

*nauch ne frage habe*

wie sieht es aus wenn 2 links in 2 iframes aufgehen soll?
dann geht dieser code net.
könnt ihr mir verraten was ich da für einen code nehmen kann?

lg
chinni


----------



## Quaese (12. Mai 2004)

Hi,

mit der folgenden Funktion kannst Du mit einem Link zwei iFrames ansteuern. Die iFrames haben die Namen "frmTest1" und "frmTest2".

```
function twoFrames(){
    document.frames['frmTest1'].location.href = 'dok_1.htm';
    document.frames['frmTest2'].location.href = 'dok_2.htm';
}
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## chinni (12. Mai 2004)

*hallo*

vielen lieben dank
muss ich glaub probieren

lg
chinni


----------



## SkyRunner (2. Juni 2004)

Ich habe momentan genau das gleiche Problem mit den 2 Iframes. Nun habe ich ihren Code versucht:

Im Head der Navigation:

```
function twoFrames_links(){
    document.frames['title'].location.href = 'links_head.html';
    document.frames['middle'].location.href = 'middle2.html';
}
```

Im Body der Navigation:

```
<a href="javascript:twoframes_links()" onMouseOver="wechsel(1,imageon1)" onMouseOut="wechsel(1,image1)" ><img SRC="links2.jpg" BORDER="0"></a>
```

In der IFrame-Deklaration:

```
<iframe name="title" src=news_head.html width=100% height=100% frameborder=0 scrolling=no>
Ihr Browser ist nicht in der Lage diesen IFrame darzustellen. Wenn sie diesen sehen wollen müssen sie ihren Browser updaten
</iframe>
```

und

```
<iframe name="middle" src=middle.html width=100% height=100% frameborder=0 scrolling=auto >
Ihr Browser ist nicht in der Lage diesen IFrame darzustellen. Wenn sie diesen sehen wollen müssen sie ihren Browser updaten
</iframe>
```

[edit]
Ich habe nun auch noch folgenden Code versucht:

Function im Head:

```
function austausch(URL1,F1,URL2,F2) 
{
Frame1=eval("parent."+F1);
Frame2=eval("parent."+F2);
Frame1.location.href = URL1;
Frame2.location.href = URL2;
}
```

Link:

```
<a href="javascript:austausch('middle2.html','middle','links_head.html','title')" 
onMouseOver="wechsel(1,imageon1)" onMouseOut="wechsel(1,image1)" ><img 
SRC="links2.jpg" BORDER="0"></a>
```

IFrame-Deklaration:
 wie oben


Nun gibt mir der Explorer folgende Fehlermeldung aus:





(Zeile 35 entspricht der Zeile:

```
Frame1.location.href = URL1;
```
)

[/edit]

[edit2]
Ok ich hab die Lösung des Problems gefunden. Ich hatte ja erstmal eine Aufteilung von 3 Frames und dann in einem noch mal die 2 Iframes. Das führte dazu, dass die function versuchte die erste frame ebene anzulaufen, wo es keinen Frame mit dem gewünschten Namen gab. Wenn man nun das "middle" und "title" als frameangabe mit je einem "main." davor ergänzt klappt das ganze so sieht dann der Aufruf der function aus:

```
<a href="javascript:austausch('middle2.html','main.middle','links_head.html','main.title')" 
onMouseOver="wechsel(1,imageon1)" onMouseOut="wechsel(1,image1)" ><img 
SRC="links2.jpg" BORDER="0"></a>
```
[/edit2]

Nur funktioniert das leider nicht. 
Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für eure Hilfe
SkyRunner


----------



## Quaese (3. Juni 2004)

Hi,

wenn sich die iFrames in einem Frameset befinden, könnte die Funktion folgendermassen
aussehen:

```
function set2IFrames(){
    parent.frames['main'].frames['title'].document.location.href = 'dok1.html';
    parent.frames['main'].frames['middle'].document.location.href = 'dok2.html';
}
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------

